# He's Back



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

He's 21.

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=29264
Post #8

Oops. Steped on Mahlere's toes. I didn't click on his link before.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

mahlere said:


> If 'you' (and that includes all who agree with you) would actually learn how to read, there would be no question:whistling


We're still working on my spellin remeber?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> *edit:*
> It almost seems as if Mahlere and Celtic are stalking him, by being able to pull up posts from this past July.
> 
> Is there a "Save Dreaded Posts" feature on this forum I am not aware of?


It's more of a skill...an art, if you will.

I'm working the crowd over at the Fire Escape Ladder / Electrical Pricing post...that is until someone decides our young friend is going to go live in his closest for the next 4 months.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Celtic said:


> You can send him a b-day card or take him out for his first beer.


First beer is pretty important.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't keep him out too late, bed time is 8:00pm


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

nywoodwizard said:


> Don't keep him out too late, bed time is 8:00pm


Is that a tin beer can?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Sorry my bad :thumbsup:


 
Is that Celtic before he was a professional?


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Him and his framing crew after a long night out.:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> Him and his framing crew after a long night out.:laughing:


OMG! It's a herd of 'em!:laughing:!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is that Celtic before he was a professional?


I can only say I bear a striking resemblance to the youth....many years ago.

Before I went "pro", I had to start somewhere :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I can only say I bear a striking resemblance to the youth....many years ago.
> 
> Before I went "pro", I had to start somewhere :thumbsup:


 
We all start somewhere, I started with my 12 yr old babysitter (I was 8):thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

MechanicalDVR said:


> We all start somewhere, I started with my 12 yr old babysitter (I was 8):thumbup::thumbup:


what was his name?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> Him and his framing crew after a long night out.:laughing:





> what was his name?



LMAO!! you guys are crackin me up.

P.S. I think Hallissey's brother is posting over in general discussion lookin for grease trap info:laughing:


Dave


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

"His name" Mechanical isn't that kind of guy.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

randomkiller said:


> "His name" Mechanical isn't that kind of guy.


and how would you know this? are you that kind of guy?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> what was his name?


 
Her name was Carol, checking to see if it was your mom, sister, aunt?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Her name was Carol, checking to see if it was your mom, sister, aunt?


thanks alot for opening up old wounds...i never had a sister, my aunt would have been about 30 at the time, and my mom died during my birth...thanks


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

sometimes people need to think before they type...


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Things are getting a little too personal here. I thought this was a forum for profesionals.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

mahlere said:


> and how would you know this? are you that kind of guy?


 
I know because I work with him a few times a month, he's the kind of guy that would put your lights out if you made that comment to him in person.


----------

